# co2 pads



## tnpeter (Dec 17, 2005)

well i say these at a lfs , there like small heating pads but they let ou co2 and all the goodies for plants, i just wanted to know if any of u guys tryed them , iam a amuture at plants and i just wat the most bang for the buck

peter


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

tnpeter said:


> well i say these at a lfs , there like small heating pads but they let ou co2 and all the goodies for plants, i just wanted to know if any of u guys tryed them , iam a amuture at plants and i just wat the most bang for the buck
> 
> peter


hi
You would have to find out how long they last as opposed to how much they cost.. and if you don't have over 2.0wpg, you don't need CO2. It won't hurt, but it isn't critical.


----------



## tnpeter (Dec 17, 2005)

hmmm normal english , 2 water per gallon of what?


----------



## Hemi (Nov 13, 2005)

he means 2 watts of light per gallon
once you hit that on your tank you need Co2
if you have 55 gallon tank with 110 watts of light bulbs 
good luck


----------



## tnpeter (Dec 17, 2005)

well i have a 100 gallon tank , and i use a flourescent light bul and they are normaly less then normal light bulbs, i have a GE 35 watt 48inch and its there special " aquatic plant blub" ,

so have aboit .3 of the 2wpg is that good?


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

tnpeter said:


> well i have a 100 gallon tank , and i use a flourescent light bul and they are normaly less then normal light bulbs, i have a GE 35 watt 48inch and its there special " aquatic plant blub" ,
> 
> so have aboit .3 of the 2wpg is that good?


not really


----------



## tnpeter (Dec 17, 2005)

hahaha , it give off alot of light though, u also need to add to thought that RBP's dont like alot of light, , and i finaly found a balance that my plants like or should i say plant likes and my piranha, can i have a nice planted tank with RBPs


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

tnpeter said:


> hahaha , it give off alot of light though, u also need to add to thought that RBP's dont like alot of light, , and i finaly found a balance that my plants like or should i say plant likes and my piranha, can i have a nice planted tank with RBPs


if your plants are doing good in that amount of light, fine.. no probs.
I have a compressus in 3wpg of power compact bulbs with reflectors. He is ok with the light.


----------



## tnpeter (Dec 17, 2005)

well i re did my tank today , new look , it was too tight for him in some spot , i think iam gonna take off all the tape i have for dimming the light, i also think iam going to pic up some plants, the ones i got last time where nice , 2 for 5 bucks , and they look pretty neat

do reflectors do alot? and u got pics of them


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

no pics, but they are sort of 'U' shaped, but flare out on the sides more. 
They reflect the light that would be otherwise waysted, and throws it down into the tank, increasing intensity.
I have AH supply reflectors, one of the best ones u can buy. but you can make them out of polished aluminum, or anything reflective.


----------

